# Last week for Rogers' $30/6GB plan



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Edit: extended until October 6th (but not for blackberries).*


After this week, $30 per month at Rogers will get you 1GB. For this week, it gets you 6GB per month. Ending September 30th.

If you need data, and don't feel like checking your data counter all the time, and have $30 you don't need each month, for 3 years (with a $100 data early cancellation fee maximum), this plan is for you.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Mmmm.. data.. Yum yum.. i dont see myself using 6gb but i dont see myself using under a gb.. 6gb for ME


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I would definitely say that if you're even considering a data plan, it would be wise to get the 6GB now. Even if 1GB will cut it for you, $100 DECF is negligible.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

one of those situations where you go.. hmm... if i can get 6 for 30 and i can also get 1 for 30.. how many apples do i want


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

too....tempting, but over my student budget, I guess ill stick with wifi...until next time


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

im a student


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If you wait until next week and get one of the new plans that are $30 or less and offer much less data, you do get the safety of a maximum $100/month data charge.

That is, say you get the new $30/1GB plan. In one month, you lose your senses and use 3GB of data. The maximum you'll be charged for data for that month is $100 (so, an additional $70). Under the old system (non-$30/GB plans) there is no maximum so you can be charged thousands--you will be charged thousands.

There are also a series of flex plans that automatically adjust for lesser amounts of data.

None compare to the $30/6GB plan expiring in 5 days, but they don't cost as much up front also.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

HowEver said:


> If you wait until next week and get one of the new plans that are $30 or less and offer much less data, you do get the safety of a maximum $100/month data charge.
> 
> That is, say you get the new $30/1GB plan. In one month, you lose your senses and use 3GB of data. The maximum you'll be charged for data for that month is $100 (so, an additional $70). Under the old system (non-$30/GB plans) there is no maximum so you can be charged thousands--you will be charged thousands.
> 
> ...


Rogers are bidding that consumers will go over 1G ( once a while ).

I am not a heavy iPhone browser, I yet to hit 1G a month, does any one with the 6G plan get anywhere close to the 6G bandwidth a month?


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

miniphone said:


> Rogers are bidding that consumers will go over 1G ( once a while ).
> 
> I am not a heavy iPhone browser, I yet to hit 1G a month, does any one with the 6G plan get anywhere close to the 6G bandwidth a month?


I think that many of us 6GB plan folks have been quite surprised at how little data we are actually using. I haven't even come close to using 1GB in a month yet, even though I feel like I'm using the data features a fair bit. Being in the proximity of wireless networks of course has a big influence on data usage, but if I look at a period where I was on holidays and away from wireless most of the time, and then extrapolate that to a month of usage, it's still less than 300MB!

Of course, who knows what kind of crazy yet-to-be-released apps will change the story!


----------



## reddyroc007 (Aug 6, 2008)

wilecoyote said:


> I think that many of us 6GB plan folks have been quite surprised at how little data we are actually using. I haven't even come close to using 1GB in a month yet, even though I feel like I'm using the data features a fair bit. Being in the proximity of wireless networks of course has a big influence on data usage, but if I look at a period where I was on holidays and away from wireless most of the time, and then extrapolate that to a month of usage, it's still less than 300MB!
> 
> Of course, who knows what kind of crazy yet-to-be-released apps will change the story!


i agree but i think many of us are hoping that in the near future we will indeed need the 6gb. i'm on a 2g iphone and i use 300-500 mb per month and most sites i frequent with my iphone are iphone optimized. here's to 6gb of data and data intensive apps in the future!:clap:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

And yet still, everyone bitched about the original data plans Rogers first introduced, before even realizing themselves how much data they would really end up using. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah I got my plan 6gb for 15$


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> There are also a series of flex plans that automatically adjust for lesser amounts of data.
> 
> None compare to the $30/6GB plan expiring in 5 days, but they don't cost as much up front also.


Do you have any further details regarding how these flex plans work?
And are any of them significantly less than $30/mth.. like in the $15/mth range?


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

going to go get my iphone in a few minutes!

still trying to find out the cheapest plan!

how'd you get 6GB for $15?


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

satchmo said:


> Do you have any further details regarding how these flex plans work?
> And are any of them significantly less than $30/mth.. like in the $15/mth range?




what's a flex plan? and i'm going to get my iphone in like 20 minutes, how can i make this flex plan work?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Or you could save the $30 a month and the three-year contract, get an iPod Touch (they were giving them away free with new Macs until September 15) and count your money instead. And track your savings on one of the many money apps available for download via WiFi. I did. The future is friendly.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i have my ways


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

spiffychristian said:


> what's a flex plan? and i'm going to get my iphone in like 20 minutes, how can i make this flex plan work?


Here you go:



> Now for the Flex Rates:
> $30 - 500MB
> $35 - 1GB
> $50 - 2GB
> ...


I'm keeping my $30/6GB. I can still switch to another plan, and I never have to worry using last.fm or FlyTunes or whatever else they come up. Or tethering.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

hes already gone i think since he never replyed to the PM he sent me and i replyed to him


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

spiffychristian said:


> going to go get my iphone in a few minutes!
> 
> still trying to find out the cheapest plan!
> 
> how'd you get 6GB for $15?


I've heard of people getting it from retention if they live in a non 3G area under the grounds that they're paying full price and not getting full service. That said, these people will also lose the $15 credit the minute a 3G tower is in their area.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

not me for that above message mine is straight discount not under those grounds I get 3g in this city at least sometimes


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

Ya I jumped on the 6GB plan, this way I don't have to worry about going over with regular use, or I can start taking advantage of streaming radio. The really big bonus for me is I can tether my iPhone to my iBook so I can use my iPhone as as a modem/router. This will be great when I need to work on my iBook, the iPhone screen is just too small sometimes, and there is no wifi around or I don't want to be paying for it.


----------



## sonip (Sep 1, 2008)

what app are you using to tether?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This data plan *may* still be available. It's still on the Rogers website, and I've heard that iPhone inventory issues may be keeping it in play.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> This data plan *may* still be available. It's still on the Rogers website, and I've heard that iPhone inventory issues may be keeping it in play.


Strange, the new plans seem to be in place on FIDO.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i bet you can still weasle your way into it


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Fido's new $60 and $75 plans are up there now.
Fido | iphone - promotions

But from my math the $60 plan isn't that much cheaper then the $20 Killer plan + $15 Visual Voice mail + $30 6G data that I'm on now. Its basically just $5 cheaper but has 5Gigs less data available and evenings start at 7 not 5. Still not a bad deal but not nearly as big a saving as I'd first thought.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The $30/6GB/month promotion has been extended to October 6th (for all cells except blackberries).


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL how long are they going to extend it too. Lol it's going on forever


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

MrNeoStylez said:


> LOL how long are they going to extend it too. Lol it's going on forever


Typical marketing campaign. Heck here in the UK they have these late-night call-in gameshows, where they show you a puzzle and say if you solve it you get £X.

Then of course after a while they make a special "DOUBLE THE PRICE" thing to get people to call in (every call minute is super expensive), for a limited time only, and they urge you to call clal call.. Then at the end of that time, the prize actually goes UP not down lol, again for a limited time.

So same tactic, make something attractive and give it a time limit to urge people to get it NOW (looks good for investors and managers and accountants lol AND makes money), and keep enticing people...

Patrix.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

sonip said:


> what app are you using to tether?


_iPhoneModem_, available through Cydia after you jailbreak your iPhone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That analogy doesn't work when you consider that Rogers isn't advertising the extended duration of the promotion at all.




patrix said:


> Typical marketing campaign. Heck here in the UK they have these late-night call-in gameshows, where they show you a puzzle and say if you solve it you get £X.
> 
> Then of course after a while they make a special "DOUBLE THE PRICE" thing to get people to call in (every call minute is super expensive), for a limited time only, and they urge you to call clal call.. Then at the end of that time, the prize actually goes UP not down lol, again for a limited time.
> 
> ...


----------



## iFreak (Oct 2, 2008)

hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster.

I can probably answer this question. I went into rogers last week to get my iPhone and due to the adapter recall they didn't have any iPhones in stock. The rep said that he had a feeling they might extend the 6GB deal for another week to allow customers who weren't able to get the iPhone (due to restocking because of the recall) to get the 6GB for $30.

So glad I have mine on order now with the 6GB  I guess this is Rogers' way of being nice?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> That analogy doesn't work when you consider that Rogers isn't advertising the extended duration of the promotion at all.


Any insight as to why there's an extension? And why it's only Rogers and not Fido?

I'd love to know the percentage of iPhone who have a data plan and those who don't.


----------



## iFreak (Oct 2, 2008)

satchmo said:


> Any insight as to why there's an extension? And why it's only Rogers and not Fido?
> 
> I'd love to know the percentage of iPhone who have a data plan and those who don't.


hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster! .... actually, I tried to post this before but I don't think it worked. If this ends up being a duplicate post, my apologies! 

I think i can answer why the extension on the 6GB for $30

I went into a rogers store on teh weekend to pick up my iPhone. They said that due to the adapter recall, they didn't have any phones in stock and that they wouldn't get one for probably a week. That being said, the sales rep told me he thought they would extend the 6GB deal due to this problem.

And...I guess they did!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Just a rumour, but it had something to do with the supply chain holding up while Apple supplied new boxes containing the new AC mini-plug power adapters.



satchmo said:


> Any insight as to why there's an extension? And why it's only Rogers and not Fido?
> 
> I'd love to know the percentage of iPhone who have a data plan and those who don't.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

that pissed me of. Rogers took mine when I bought my iPhone and now I have to wait god knows how long before apple sends me the new one what really is annoying is I don't have a computer in my bedroom mine is in my office so my iPhone doesn't get charged on my rooom so I can't use it for alarms and if I forget to plug my phone in early I have to leave my computer ob all night sigh.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It pisses you off that Rogers took something rather than let you (potentially) kill yourself?

Did you get a receipt or something indicating that you are entitled to a replacement? The Apple stores will want you to trade in the old one.

(Also, in the spirit of making your posts readable, using sentences and punctuation would be helpful.)




MrNeoStylez said:


> that pissed me of. Rogers took mine when I bought my iPhone and now I have to wait god knows how long before apple sends me the new one what really is annoying is I don't have a computer in my bedroom mine is in my office so my iPhone doesn't get charged on my rooom so I can't use it for alarms and if I forget to plug my phone in early I have to leave my computer ob all night sigh.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

However do you work for Rogers or something?

I refuse to send mine in until mid this month so they are actually gonna send out replacements.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

doubles87 said:


> However do you work for Rogers or something?
> 
> I refuse to send mine in until mid this month so they are actually gonna send out replacements.


God, no. Do you think people should keep using an item that's been completely recalled since it poses a potentially fatal electrical danger?

And I did the same, I'm keeping mine--until I can do the exchange in an Apple store, although I do trust Apple to send the new units out. But I've never used the power adapter, cute as it is.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry, I am still getting used to using the iphone keyboard. It doesn't reallypiss me off, more of a inconvinience. I would use it still I just wouldn't unplug it from the wall. That in my mind would somewhat eliminate a bit of risk.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

satchmo said:


> Any insight as to why there's an extension? And why it's only Rogers and not Fido?
> 
> I'd love to know the percentage of iPhone who have a data plan and those who don't.


Fido had the extension too...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Also, stores can't add this data plan now. Only customer service can.


----------

